# looking for gentoo-headers-2.6.18-1.tar.bz2

## jharvell

I have a system where I have to run a 2.6.18.8 kernel.  I have vanilla-sources-2.6.18.8 installed and it's been working fine for a while.

Unfortunately, I never masked newer linux-header packages.  As I upgraded linux-headers and glibc over the years, I eventually ran into a problem with the cp command (from coreutils) breaking because it was expecting a system call (utimensat) that really wasn't in the running kernel.

I got a hold of the old ebuild for linux-headers-2.6.18.8 and put them in my overlay.  But when I try to install it, it can't find gentoo-headers-2.6.18-1.tar.bz2 in the Portage mirrors.  Not really a surprise I guess.  But where can I get it?

----------

## xaviermiller

http://tinyurl.com/ye85o93

----------

